# postpartum hypothyroidism.. does this end?



## Annaekv (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello All,
I was diagnosed 8 months ago with postpartum hypothyroidism. This has been a very challenging to say the least. I had an ER c-section 12-12-12 and from there started healing. Two months later, I developed chronic hives that lasted for 6 months ( would of been longer if I didn't find a naturopath), weight gain, tiredness, sore joints.. well you know all of the hypo symptoms that are terrible but I wont go on listing them all. I was put on Levothyroxin and didn't feel a difference.. felt worse and my throat swelled up! My doctor would not change me though since my levels were normal. So I begged my natropath to put me on Armour thyroid (natural), that seemed to help me much more with my energy.. but my joints still ached and still no weight loss. Then after about 5 months armour stopped working and my dosage was upped.. still didnt work. My general doc put me back on levo and a generic t3. Boy i had allergic reactions right away. My face was swollen, my throat was swollen, I had insomnia but was so fatigued all day, weight gain ( err this weight gain is so hard!). THen all my docs went on vacation at the same time. Not knowing what to do, I just listened to my body. I stopped Levo completely, started taking my armour again but with the added 1/2 dose of t3. Thats where I am at now. I feel better then I did, but not good still.. not like my normal self. Through everything I have done I still steadily have edema all over. Im waiting for my doctors to call me back. I did research and found good feedback on Naturethoid and NP thyroid. My questions for you all are..
1. HAs anyone developed postpartum thyroiditis and did you recover eventually? (read thyroditis from pregnancy has a good chance of going away)
2. HAs anyone tried Naturethoid and or NP thyroid? DId you like it, did you loose weight?
3. If exercising, breastfeeding, and eating healthy isnt working.. how can I drop any weight like this?
4. HAs anyone breastfed and had it make you keep your weight on and all your symptoms of hypothyroid?
5. COuld breastfeeding be keeping my thyroid out of wack?

I am tired of the sore joints, tired dry burning eyes, brain fog, weight issues... you name it. I want to feel like me again and enjoy being a new mama to my son.

I hope someone has some good info for me.. thanks to all of you!!


----------



## kapayne (Oct 4, 2013)

I have three children ages 5.5 and under. My youngest is 9 months in a few days. I am fairly sure I have had a thyroid issue for over 10 years now but pregnancy brought on postpartum thyroiditis for me as well. I hate to be negative, but I have not felt normal since I had my first baby. Currently with this last one I had bp of 155/105 with a heart rate of 120s at the end of pregnancy with palpitations every third beat. I still have high bp, was swelling while nursing, and had to quit nursing because drs wouldn't give me thyroid meds and my baby only gained 6 oz in THREE MONTHS. I am now losing my hair, joint pain, exercise gives me tachycardia and chest pain and hives. I am getting hives from any heat or any time I sweat. The only type of help I have found that decreased my antibodies some was taking selenium daily. Google and read about it for the help of lowering thyroid antibodies. There isn't much on whether iy is sage for nursing so I waited until I was done to take it. I have an appt monday so I will let you know what they say and pass on info that may help you. Hang in there!!!! Its rough with a baby to take care of, I know!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Can both of you please post labs that have been run along with ranges please?

In my opinion - since you have been given a replacement medication that is not working they are not dosing high enough or there is something else going on.

Other tests to consider - Ferritin, Vit D and B-12.

If you do not have your lab results then call the doctors office and tell them you want copies of all lab tests run - this is your right to ask and they must supply.


----------

